# Help:Looking for image hosting site



## Dark_Glamdring (Jun 15, 2004)

I´m in need of a free hosting picture web site!!
If someone knows some let me know
Thanks


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (Jun 15, 2004)

Sorry if this post is not in the right place, mods can move it but not delete it.
If someone knows about a good hosting picture web site, let me know


----------



## MacAddict (Jun 15, 2004)

If you are just looking for a server to put pictures in then try something like www.geocities.com but if you are looking for a gallery type site then try www.deviantart.com


~MacAddict


----------



## Talierin (Jun 15, 2004)

but remember that if you get a devART gallery it has to be artsy stuff, no personal photo storage. Another place you could try is to get a msn group, they let you put photos on there. www.msn.com


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Help:Looking for*

One of the best is definitely ImageShack.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 28, 2004)

Photo Bucket


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 2, 2005)

if you get a free yahoo email account and go to photos.yahoo.com and you can post pictures there for free.


----------



## lossenandunewen (Jan 7, 2005)

i second www.photobucket.com

it may seem at first that it's only a pay site but if you look carefully enough you can see the *continue to free* thing


----------



## Halasían (Jan 11, 2005)

.... and photobucket gives you quite a bit for free, on top of its ease of use....


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Help:Looking for*



Ithrynluin said:


> One of the best is definitely ImageShack.


I've heard a lot of good things about Image Shack, although I've never used it myself. In the past I've used a free website on www.wanadoo.co.uk to upload pics to for avatars and such like. Very complicated, though.


----------

